#   >    -161

## rv4lk

?       ?
, RV4LK

----------


## RU3HD

,     .
-         ,         4 .     **.    , ,   * *      ,        .       !    ,    30     20 .

----------

> ?


  -161        :Smile: 
     ,  -         . , ,      RX/TX,         .        .

----------


## Walkman

?     -   2   1.

----------


## EU1ME

-1612

----------


## UR3ER

*LZ1RYY*,
   ,  ,   ,  -161       ,    ,        USA                           ??

----------


## BEAR

161,:    (   ) ?

----------


## BEAR

?  ?

----------


## ZLK

*BEAR*,
   ,        ,     .      .

----------


## IC741

?          ,    - ?

----------

,       ,  .

----------

